# when?



## vis (Nov 20, 2004)

Its november 7th....350 days ago it was snowing (thanksgiving morning) nice 3 inch first storm for ct

any predictions from you ct guys when it will begin? 70s by thursday, and about 150 cleanups to go. i hope it waits till december


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

Man i dunno. Its hard to picture it snowing with the warmer weather pattern we're in now. But who knows...it snowed last year on Thanksgiving and it was just about this warm a year ago....i dunno, id like to see it


----------



## 1719Matt (Oct 28, 2006)

It was looking promising this weekend; cold and smelled like snow... now its warming up and predicted to stay that way for the next couple of days.


----------



## bfbchief (Mar 14, 2003)

Accuweather (take it for what it is worth) is showing snow the night of NOV 21st. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Snaaar (Oct 29, 2006)

A far-fetched prediction, to be sure. Enough to get the juices flowing, though.

It would be a nor'easter, similar to the current one but with radically colder air wrapping in.


----------



## bfbchief (Mar 14, 2003)

Big shock....now it says it is going to be clear on the night of the 21st. OH WELL


----------



## vis (Nov 20, 2004)

lol they cant make a good call 2 day ahead of time and you are looking 15 days away~ i was just looking for some guesses from you guys, not the "weather" men... LOL


----------



## Snaaar (Oct 29, 2006)

Oh, a random and wild guess, huh?

I'm going to spread out 22"x16" calendar pages on my barn floor - November through April. In the morning, I should be able to guess the date of your first snowstorm by the location of the mouse sh*t.

I'll report back.


----------



## Snaaar (Oct 29, 2006)

The mouse crap has spoken, and it says Nov. 29. Watch out in the east!


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

I am starting to loose faith fast. Cancelled my appointment this week to have snow tires put on. Anyone want to buy a nice truck and plow thats not going to get worked this winter?


----------



## rgrimes945 (Oct 22, 2006)

*colder and Dryer in the North East*

Well guys it going to be colder and dryer in the N.E, and colder and wetter in the South East. or says Elnio or what ever it called.

The Inclement Weather Contractor/ North Carolina


----------



## vis (Nov 20, 2004)

atleast 2 weeks away..if not more :crying:


----------



## SnowPro93 (Oct 25, 2006)

i'm not gunna lie, i need at least 3 more weeks to get everything in order...i still have plows to get ready and painted....ahhhh!


----------



## vis (Nov 20, 2004)

after Dec 1 is fine for us...just got to get one more sander installed on the new truck and everything is good to go..

we hooked up everything like 3 weeks ago and tested it all just in case wesport 

cleanups? well thats another story :yow!: about 70% done should be wrapped up next week


----------



## all seasons (Nov 1, 2004)

don't get discouraged guys, I put in a call to old man winter on Nov. 15 and asked that he stay in Florida until Dec. 1 so I could get all my clean ups done and prep the snow equipment, he said no problem.


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

It is supposed to be snowing today. What is the problem here. What happened to the Thanksgiving storms we usualy get? Maybe mother nature forgot to flip her calendar and failed to realize what month we are in.


----------



## vis (Nov 20, 2004)

if all this rain was snow today...we would have like 10+ inches and an all day storm...not my idea of a relaxing holiday lol.

last yr was cool because we were done at 10 am and home for turkey/football  

I think this year it will snow the week of dec 4th. Temps too warm for the next 10 days or so


----------



## vis (Nov 20, 2004)

dr mel says nothing in site for the next 8 days. rain friday, nothing frozen


----------

